# rentals



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi we r moving to cyprus and want to live around larnaca area.Please can anyone reccomend us a good rental company.We are looking for a 3 bed place and long term rental.Which beach is a dog allowed on in cyprus.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Well ...... the one thing I would say is even on recommendations on this forum people still rip you off, take your money have their comission and the don t help you in any way whatsoever !!!!

Just be very very careful that everything that is promised to you when the "wonderful agent " meets you and shows you the properties is followed up BEFORE you pay her comission !!!!!

I could name names but then I would be banned and this thread deleted

Just be careful ........................


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Well ...... the one thing I would say is even on recommendations on this forum people still rip you off, take your money have their comission and the don t help you in any way whatsoever !!!!
> 
> Just be very very careful that everything that is promised to you when the "wonderful agent " meets you and shows you the properties is followed up BEFORE you pay her comission !!!!!
> 
> ...


You should not be paying any agent commission. The commission is paid to the agent by the property owner for finding them a tenant and if an agent asks you for money then you should run a mile.


----------

